# port forwarding to host on warcraft 3



## jonnyvalentine (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi I have AT&t internet security suite powered by McAfee. it gives me the firewall and stuff but i don't know how to acesse the firewall so i can allow it to open the port 6112 which is what warcraft 3 the throzen thrones is on which by reading tons of info is the port i need to open to host games on battle.net but i can't seem to find out how to acesse my firewall to open the port. Any help on this would be totally awesome thanks.


----------



## jonnyvalentine (Sep 19, 2009)

*how to open ports with my firewall*

Hi I have AT&t internet security suite powered by McAfee. it gives me the firewall and stuff but i don't know how to acesse the firewall so i can allow it to open the port 6112 which is what warcraft 3 the throzen thrones is on which by reading tons of info is the port i need to open to host games on battle.net but i can't seem to find out how to acesse my firewall to open the port. Any help on this would be totally awesome thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: how to open ports with my firewall*

check these

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308127

http://portforward.com/


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello jonnyvalentine,

In order to open your ports, you need to access your routers page, what kind of router do you have?(Linksys, Belkin, Netgear, D-link?)

A great website is www.portforward.com as well, you select your router, and the game, then it gives you a step by step guide to port forward your router.


----------

